

The Case for Publicly Owned Internet Service - sgrossman
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-15/the-case-for-publicly-owned-internet-service-commentary-by-susan-crawford.html

======
kunle
some solid points here. hard to think how the state legislatures justify
preventing local and municipal gov'ts from supplying internet connectivity to
their communities.

~~~
pasbesoin
One of the reasons I outright hate AT&T (née SBC). They refuse to provide
service, then lobby and sue to prevent municipalities from doing it
themselves.

